# help identify these chiclids pls



## chatchaser (Aug 6, 2008)

hi,
i got these chiclids and have no idea what type of chiclids they are except that they're african.could someone please help me identify what kind they are ?thanks


















________
Yamaha FJR1300


----------



## chatchaser (Aug 6, 2008)

is there anyone here who can tell me what kind of chiclids they are?
________
CL450


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not a cichlid guy, but pretty sure the bottom is a Melanochromis johanni (electric blue)- the top one I can't recognize, could be the blurry photo or my chiclid awareness (or distinct lack thereof).

Did the place/person you bought them from not know what they were?

If you rescued them from a bad fate and are researching after the fact, I commend you for your compassion. However, at the risk of sounding harsh, I'll suggest that caution needs to be exercised when buying fish - it's best to know what the requirements (habitat, food, acceptable tank mates) of a fish are before you take it home.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you try to get some clearer pics the top one dose not look african to me and the second one is very hard to tell what color are they .Pat


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the bottom one very well could be Melanochromis Johannii/Electric Blue Johannii, Blue Mbuna


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

might the first be a young Cyrtocara moorii (Yunus Cichlid)?









http://www.gcca.net/fom/Cyrtocara_moorii.htm









http://www.cichlidae.com/tank.php?id=220


----------



## chatchaser (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks everyone for responding...i got the fish from the internet from a breeder i got quite a few and he told me some of their names at the time but not all..i finally got ahold of him and confirmed the top one is a blue dolphin..is that the same as Cyrtocara moorii?
and the bottom he says is a electric blue hap ahli? is that the same as Johannii?
those look really nice
________
Triumph Bonneville T140


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

chatchaser said:


> thanks everyone for responding...i got the fish from the internet from a breeder i got quite a few and he told me some of their names at the time but not all..i finally got ahold of him and confirmed the top one is a blue dolphin..is that the same as Cyrtocara moorii?
> and the bottom he says is a electric blue hap ahli? is that the same as Johannii?
> those look really nice


From your pic, I don't think that bottom one is a Hap ahli, they are an all over irredescent blue (not black and blue stripes like in your photo)...see this link for a Hap ahli pic - does that look like your fish or do Riceburner's pics?

I've seen Cyrtocara moorii called blue dolphins. That must be a young one you have though since adults can get to be ~8" long - I hope you have all these fellas in a _big _tank.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yes blue dolphin..is the same as Cyrtocara moorii
here's mine...









looks like electric blue hap ahli may have some vertical striping, but not horizontal


----------



## chatchaser (Aug 6, 2008)

sorry i made a mistake,the hap ahli was another one...the breader said the striped one is electric blue mainganos...is that the same as johanniis?
________
buy iolite vaporizer


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Quick search says NO.


> Melanochromis maingano
> by Roland Tarr - The base colouration of the mainganos is blue with horizontal black stripes. The blue can change from navy blue to sky blue depending on their mood and the that depends on the quality of the fish as well. The pattern is the same as for the real Melanochromis johanni males, the difference between the 2 males is that the johanni has deeper body while the maingano has a slender elongated body. Females have exactly the same colouration as males, females also have eggspots on their anal fins. The only difference that I could find between males and females that males tend to have pointy anal fins while the females rounded, also males have stronger colours


----------

